# Aiptasia....



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Heyo guys
I am in need to find a good way of killing aiptasia. I read that a 1:2 solution of 2N NaOH with kalwasser will end my nightmares, but I cant seem to find anyplace that sells NaOH. Anybody have any idea where I can get some, or if they have a good way of killing aiptasia? I have tried peppermint shrimp, joes juice ( this stuff is garbage, multiplied my aiptasia 5x in 2 days ).

I also read aiptasia x is good but also read that it is basically a higher concentration of joes juice which turns me off......


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Flazky said:


> Heyo guys
> I am in need to find a good way of killing aiptasia. I read that a 1:2 solution of 2N NaOH with kalwasser will end my nightmares, but I cant seem to find anyplace that sells NaOH. Anybody have any idea where I can get some, or if they have a good way of killing aiptasia? I have tried peppermint shrimp, joes juice ( this stuff is garbage, multiplied my aiptasia 5x in 2 days ).
> 
> I also read aiptasia x is good but also read that it is basically a higher concentration of joes juice which turns me off......


I don't know where you heard that from, but I've been using Aiptasia X with a good success, and many people on this forum as well.

Definitely it doesn't appear to have negative effects when used as directed.

Also, get few peppermints as they are known to eat the Aiptasias.


----------



## Kovac (May 3, 2010)

Flazky said:


> Heyo guys
> I am in need to find a good way of killing aiptasia. I read that a 1:2 solution of 2N NaOH with kalwasser will end my nightmares, but I cant seem to find anyplace that sells NaOH. Anybody have any idea where I can get some, or if they have a good way of killing aiptasia? I have tried peppermint shrimp, joes juice ( this stuff is garbage, multiplied my aiptasia 5x in 2 days ).
> 
> I also read aiptasia x is good but also read that it is basically a higher concentration of joes juice which turns me off......


I can hook you up with some NaOH at 3% concentrate and a pH of 12.5.

I would try buying a peppermint shrimp first. Its a more natural approach and i've heard some great success stories.


----------



## freddymp (Jan 15, 2010)

I had good success with Peppermint shrimp in my pico. My pico had 5 Aiptasia (one 2.5 cm, one 1.5 cm, and three babies). Given mine is a pico (~2.5 gal), chemical treatment is not an option as it will greatly affect the water chemistry).

I purchased a 1.5 cm shrimp from SUM, the smallest one in the tank. It took a few days before the shrimp decides to eat the Aiptasia, starting with the smallest one first. With the largest one, which is almost twice the size of the shrimp, I have found that weakening the Aiptasia helps, for example by poking/pinching at it.

Unfortunately the shrimp also devoured a blue sea-squirt  This is the risk. After the Aiptasia is gone, you should ensure that the shrimp has something to eat... mine now takes fish flakes about 2-3 times a week, from a chop stick


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

I actually already have a peppermint shrimp in my tank. All he does is dance around.....so yeah I guess I picked up a bad egg =(


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

aptasia x works for me. I did have one that didnt die and multiply but the direction are clear that if you dont get the entire aptasia covered it can go into a multiplying mode.. in fact i killed about 8 last night in my sump.


----------



## freddymp (Jan 15, 2010)

Flazky said:


> I actually already have a peppermint shrimp in my tank. All he does is dance around.....so yeah I guess I picked up a bad egg =(


Aiptasia seems to be its less favorite food. With mine it eats other things it can find first, before focusing on the Aiptasia. In a bigger tank it probably find enough other food so it doesn't need to eat the Aiptasia.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Copperbanded butterfly will eat them up too.


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

aight I just ordered some aiptasia X. hopefully it will take care of the problem!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*aiptasia*

maybe get another peppermint shrimp or two?
I had a bit of aiptasia in the tank when i purchased it, and some more come in on frags i've gotten, and they've taken care of all of it (i have 3 in a 65g).
Good luck!


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

all my copperband ate was all my tiny featherdusters. never even looked at the aptasia and i have to feed my tank frozen food daily now or he will starve.. pretty fish but a pain to keep..


----------

